# Way more than you ever wanted to know about jadin...



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

In a shameless and self-indulged attempt to hit 1000 posts, you may ask me any question that comes to mind in this thread. It can be personal, hypothetical, philisophical, lyrical, whatever you fancy, and I will answer it.

You may begin!


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

How do you manage to look so young?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Well I drink often, I don't work out, I live in a bachelor pad, and therefore eat rather poorly, (if at all). That's about all there is to it.

Oh the avatar? Found it on a google image search.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 24, 2004)

your favourite beer?


----------



## Artemis (Dec 24, 2004)

Can you teach me how to win a beautiful ladies heart?


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

Tell us a bit about your name.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

The point of setting up your own thread is so you can spam and get your posts up - not set one up and then bugger off. Whatever were you thinking?  :LOL:


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 24, 2004)

Why are you so race-sensitive?


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 24, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Why are you so race-sensitive?



bokeh, try not to ruin this one OK?

let's see jadin, where did your inspiration for photography originate?


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

Why are you so damn good at those industrial night shots?


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Why are you so damn good at those industrial night shots?



Yeah I wanna know that one too!



Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

Where do babies come from? And why does my grass look greener when I'm on the other side of the fence?


----------



## Karalee (Dec 24, 2004)

Jadin, whats the meaning of life?


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Jadin, whats the meaning of life?



I think Monty Python is better suited to answer that one! 

I wanna know... Where did you run off too? You're almost to 1000 posts. I'd be spamming like crazy right now!


Zach


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

Jadin...why do I look more like the milkman, and not like daddy?


----------



## Karalee (Dec 24, 2004)

Where is Pepperland?


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

Is it filled with pepper? Or is that just a metaphore or similie or something?

Zach


----------



## Karalee (Dec 24, 2004)

Will you be answering these questions individually?


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Jadin, whats the meaning of life?



42



Jadin, how many fingers am I holding up?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And the same to you!!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent Answer! Yay for Douglas Adams!



Zach


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it.  Enlighten me, since you're all smart and stuff, and I'm not!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Jadin...why do I look more like the milkman, and not like daddy?



For the same reason you do  :LOL: 





Hey! Wait a minute. Why am I answering Jadin's questions.....


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're answer doesn't make sense...??? I'm cornfused.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You've never eaten at the Restaurant at the End of the Universe?

In your case, Corry, I think you should panic.


----------



## ferny (Dec 24, 2004)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/cult/hitchhikers/guide/answer.shtml


----------



## Alison (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> ferny said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Douglas Adams is AWESOME!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 24, 2004)

Was


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He is my hero! I mean to produce something like THGTTG after passing out drunk in a field! Brilliant!


Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

When I sold my house in London one of the Estate agents I got to value it was Hotblack, Desiato and Co. I couldn't resisit it ;-)


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> When I sold my house in London one of the Estate agents I got to value it was Hotblack, Desiato and Co. I couldn't resisit it ;-)



That is awesome! If I ever start my own business, I would definitely use a name that was inspired by D.A.

Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Estate agent was around before Adams - he stole the name and put it to good use. Ford Prefect was a car. I think there were others  

(I used to share a house with a graphic designer back in the 70's. He got the job of doing the covers for the first book, record and tape. He'd never come across THGTTU and I still remember spending the whole night trying to explain to him what it was about  :LOL: )


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

Wow! I knew about the car but I wasn't aware of Hotblack... Thats pretty neat! Thanks for the info. I think I'm gonna re-read the whole "trilogy" again over the break!


Zach


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm so lost.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I'm so lost.



Corry PM me with your address and I'll let you borrow this wonderful series of books! Its a crazy story about Hitchhiking through the universe!

Zach


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heheh...thanks for the offer, but unfortunately I haven't had time to read anything lately.  So this Douglas Adams thing is a series of books then?


----------



## Alison (Dec 24, 2004)

Excellent series. That guy is FUNNY!


----------



## Alison (Dec 24, 2004)

In a similar style......Terry  Pratchett is pretty good too!


----------



## oriecat (Dec 24, 2004)

Douglas Adams was a fantastic sci-fi comedy author and he wrote a series called The Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.  Great books, everyone should read them.


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> aggiezach said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly! Its actually a trilogy of 5 books (don't ask) and there is a 6th one that was published in a special edition collection. The titles are as follows

The Hitchhikers Guide to the Glaxy
The Resaurant at the End of the Universe
Life, The Universe, and Everything
So Long, and Thanks for All the Fish
Mostly Harmless

There is also a movie coming out next year that is based on a screen play by Douglas Adams

THE HHGTTG Movie

Hope this helps

Zach


----------



## oriecat (Dec 24, 2004)

Everyone!  :x  Now do it!!


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> In a similar style......Terry  Pratchett is pretty good too!



Where do you think bananananana comes from?

'It's easy to spell, the hard part is knowing when to stop!'

 :LOL:


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 24, 2004)

So....back to Jadin....Where do get your inspiration to go out at night shooting at warehouses and how many of the shots you take never make it to the forum?


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

Yeah, Where is Jadin??? I was on every two seconds when I was close to 1000! 

LETS GO JADIN!!!!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!


Zach


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> core_17 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot the recordings of the BBC radio broadcast made about '72 or 3.
I think Adams originally wrote it as a radio play.
And the TV series too.....


----------



## oriecat (Dec 24, 2004)

Yes, where is that Jadin?  Here's my question... why do you start a thread to answer questions then disappear?


----------



## Alison (Dec 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> And the TV series too.....



I remember the TV series. I also loved (completely different genre I know) James Herriot's books and the TV series they did of those.


----------



## Corry (Dec 24, 2004)

Haha....Jadin is gonna come back and have about 1000 questions to answer...and by the time he's done answering them, he'll be near 2000 posts!


----------



## aggiezach (Dec 24, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, how did I screw that up! I acutally saw/heard those for the first time this past semester! Imagine that...


Zach 

* WHERE IS JADIN!???*


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Hertz van Rental said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah yes. All Creatures Grunt and Smell....


----------



## Bokeh (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Jadin...why do I look more like the milkman, and not like daddy?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> your favourite beer?



Anything "skunky". Grolsch, Heineken, Beck's. Also Guiness.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Artemis said:
			
		

> Can you teach me how to win a beautiful ladies heart?



Be yourself. Be spontaneous. Don't come on too strong. When the time is right let her know how you feel. Don't assume that because she's beautiful she won't go for you. All of that, plus smell good.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Tell us a bit about your name.



I picked it out myself. 

(. . . I like to tell people that when they ask. Some don't get it right away.)

My mom wanted "Jade", but pops thought it was too 'girly', so they compromised on "Jadin". I've only met a handful of people with the same spelling older than me. But there is a wealth of people younger growing up with the same name. Will Smith named his daughter Jadin and thinks he thought it up out of nowhere. pffft!

I've always had the idea you will become your name. Every Chad I've ever known has been a huge druggie, every Tiffany I've ever known has the high school prom queen essense. And unique names have always been unique people, for better or worse.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> The point of setting up your own thread is so you can spam and get your posts up - not set one up and then bugger off. Whatever were you thinking?  :LOL:



What's the words I'm looking for. Oh yeah... Eat me!

I went to bed after a few hours, not everyone sleeps at the same time as you.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Bokeh said:
			
		

> Why are you so race-sensitive?



Because we fought a bloody war over race.
Because people were lynched over race.
Many of which happened less than 40-50 years ago.
Because racism is still highly prevelant today.
Because I was inadvertantly taught racism at a young age, and now strive to undo it.

An article I wrote about racism:

"I went fishing with my buddy last week..."; "The new girl at my work is so hot..."; "This gorgeous black woman gave me her number last night..."; STOP! One of these things is not like the others. One of these things just doesn't belong.

At first it might seem like any other adjective used to describe something or someone. But if you look closer, this one little adjective can mean a whole lot. First off, do you use adjectives to describe others the same way? "This gorgeous white woman gave me her number last night..."; You do? Good. Then no problem. If you don't, why use an adjective to describe one person's skin color, and not anyone else's?

I've thought about this entanglement for a long time now, and the two best answers I've come up with are this: 1) You are proud that you are free to date, converse, mingle, with someone of another skin tone. You are trying to prove that you are not prejudice, that you are open-minded. Are you? 2) When someone says "My friend..." our beautiful brains conjure up an image of a person. Our natural instinct is to conjure up an image of someone who looks like us. So when that person says "My friend..." and they don't want us to assume the skin color you've probably already chosen, they add an adjective to 'fix' our imagined picture. It's this fixing that bothers me. I can only think of negative reasons and/or results to adding this adjective to one group of people and not others.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> Bokeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've sat here for 10 minutes, I'll come back to it after I think awhile :shock:.


----------



## John Orrell (Dec 24, 2004)

Who is Number One?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Why are you so damn good at those industrial night shots?



I'm pretty sure because I enjoy them so much myself. You've got to take photos of what you love. When you do you try very hard to show people what you see in your subject(s).

Being a night owl doesn't hurt. There's just something 'magical' about driving around at 3 - 4 in the morning. So very few people are out and about it's like you have the whole city to yourself. It's serene, quiet, peaceful, and highly comforting. All of that manifests in my shots. Daytime is so overrated.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Where do babies come from? And why does my grass look greener when I'm on the other side of the fence?



Storks.

Fertilizer.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Jadin, whats the meaning of life?



I want to write something good for this one, I'll come back to it.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I posted the thread at 3 or 4 am. Only one person responded so I went to bed soon after.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Jadin...why do I look more like the milkman, and not like daddy?



I'm not sure. You should give me your address though. I think I have a milkman uniform around here somewhere.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Where is Pepperland?



It's my website for the past 6ish years.

OR

It's a place the beatles visited in the film "Yellow Submarine".


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Is it filled with pepper? Or is that just a metaphore or similie or something?
> 
> Zach



Is Zach filled with aggie's? :shock: I digress.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> Will you be answering these questions individually?



But of course!


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Karalee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooo! good answer.



			
				ferny said:
			
		

> Jadin, how many fingers am I holding up?



Zero.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> You've never eaten at the Restaurant at the End of the Universe?



Haven't yet.

I recommend a rump roast, I'm ooo so tender!


----------



## triggerhappy (Dec 24, 2004)

Why am I always so confused?


----------



## John Orrell (Dec 24, 2004)

Have you never been even one little bit tempted by The Dark Side of the Force?


----------



## triggerhappy (Dec 24, 2004)

Why is chocolate brown?


----------



## triggerhappy (Dec 24, 2004)

Who invented marmite?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> So....back to Jadin....Where do get your inspiration to go out at night shooting at warehouses and how many of the shots you take never make it to the forum?



I think the things I see as I drive by inspire me. It's like seeing a beautiful woman and desiring to.... photograph her! whew that was close.

I usually take around 100 photos for every keeper. I'm sure more of those are good enough to keep, but I rather enjoy keepint the best of the best exclusively. Keeps the quality high and you'll never have "similar" shots in your porfolio or what have you.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> Yeah, Where is Jadin??? I was on every two seconds when I was close to 1000!
> 
> LETS GO JADIN!!!!!! YOU CAN DO IT!!!
> 
> ...



I've already answered this one.. [post +1]


----------



## John Orrell (Dec 24, 2004)

Do you think there will ever be a female US President in our lifetime?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yes, where is that Jadin?  Here's my question... why do you start a thread to answer questions then disappear?



Again, been answered. [post +1]


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> AlisonS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You people need to learn some patience! Crikey!


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

John Orrell said:
			
		

> Who is Number One?



Smitty Werbenjaegermanjensen. He was number one!


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Why am I always so confused?



Your standards are too high.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Why is chocolate brown?



You never had white chocolate before?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

triggerhappy said:
			
		

> Who invented marmite?



Someone hung over and not thinking clearly.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

John Orrell said:
			
		

> Do you think there will ever be a female US President in our lifetime?



There better be. I doubt there are many people that would say a woman wouldn't do a better job. If they do, they are probably being naive.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

I shall await your questions by returning to my video games.

You may continue!


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> let's see jadin, where did your inspiration for photography originate?



After some thought (to this question), I think I decided I could simply do a better job. And that I think is the crux of it.


----------



## malachite (Dec 24, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> I've always had the idea you will become your name. Every Chad I've ever known has been a huge druggie


Buahahahahaha! Let's see what out resident 'Chad' has to say about that one


----------



## MDowdey (Dec 24, 2004)

two questions for jadin:

1) why do single people have dirty backs?

2) when you feel the urge in your bowels, but you dont know whether or not its a poop or a fart, do you let a rip anyway and hope for the best?



md


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> two questions for jadin:
> 
> 1) why do single people have dirty backs?
> 
> ...




 :lmao:


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> two questions for jadin:
> 
> 1) why do single people have dirty backs?
> 
> ...



1) Too easy.

2) Let it rip and hope for the best. If it's not the best, you usually have a "knee-jerk" reaction to seal it up before anything ummm releases.

I have however, learned over the years that 98% of the time when you have to fart, you can usually go to the bathroom and get rid of what's causing the farts. If not, wait about 20 min, and then you'll have to go.

Leave it to md...


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 24, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> MDowdey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just testing your Air S&amp;%* Seperator.


----------



## hobbes28 (Dec 24, 2004)

Okay Jadin... I'm trying to write all these questions while you're still at 988 so if I'm off because it takes too long, I apologize. 

1. Where were you born?

2.  How long have you been shooting pictures?

3.  What's your favorite color?

4.  If you won a million dollars, what would you do?

5.  If you could visit anywhere in the world for one week, free, where would you go?

6.  How many countries have you visited?

7.  What is your favorite meal?

8.  Where would you like to retire?

9.  What is your current job?

10.  What would you like your job to be if not your current?

11.  How fast is the fastest you've ever gone in a automobile?

12.  What's your favorite sport?

Hope these can get you to one thousand.   If so...CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :cheer:  :cheer:


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

1. St. Mary's. (everyone expects you to answer what city. Someone answered with what hospital one time, and it's stuck with me ever since.) which is in duluth..


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 24, 2004)

are you trying for 1000 before midnight tonight?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 2.  How long have you been shooting pictures?



A history. I'm really not sure. First time I remember taking photos was on vacation when I was about 6 or 7. When we got the photos back I remember my mom saying the developer (some clerk at walgreens ) had told her the photographer was very good. And that was that. Jump forward to post-graduation. A friend of mine bought a camera, and me and a buddy took it out for a spin if you will. This excursion was the first time I remember thinking, "I like photography!". But not having my own camera I didn't do a whole ton with it, but I definately enjoyed it.

A couple years back I bought a canon ae-1 from a friend. I learned how to use the exposure meter, (VERY basically I realize now looking back). Enjoyed it a lot but for the most part didn't have too many keepers. I have a few but there's stuff I would obviously have done different today.

I've always been a digital kid, so when digital started getting common I wanted one. My first camera was a spontaneous ebay purchase. And by spontaneous I mean, oops. I found I really enjoyed bidding on ebay. Not to win an item, but only to make other people pay more. Why I enjoy this? I have no idea. I took advantage of people using the bid proxy. (where you set your max bid and it bids for you.) I could bid, and bid, and bid, and the amount they'd have to pay would get higher and higher, all while they were away from the computer.

Then one day (same day few auctions later), I bid once and found I was the high bidder. With 20 minutes left. Noone else bid. I won! Kharma caught up with me pretty fast on that one.

Fortunately I had a blast with that camera and learned a fair amount.

A year or two later I bought a canon g2. I was not happy with that camera at all. For one thing my understanding of aperture was backwards, so most of my photos turned out on the soft side.

Then finally last year I developed Social Anxiety Disorder, which made it difficult (impossible?) to work. I found myself unemployed for about 9 months. I applied for Social Security benefits, and was approved. They gave a lump sum backpayment for six months. I was able to use that backpayment to buy my current Nikon D1X. When I was talking to the salesman, I explained what camera I came from (the g2) and that I couldn't bear to take pictures with it. He told me he didn't blame me since I was used to the control over the camera with the ae-1, and that'd I'd enjoy the D1X over the g2. He was oh so right.

End history.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> are you trying for 1000 before midnight tonight?



Didn't really think about that. But, um sure!


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 3.  What's your favorite color?



Yellow.

No wait, blue!

AGGGHHH!

(yellow)


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 24, 2004)

have you ever been to washington dc?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 4.  If you won a million dollars, what would you do?



I would have so much fun! I always dream about doing just really weird things if I had lots of money. Such as go through the drive-thru at a fast-food resturaunt, and everytime they tell you your order change it.

"So, that's 2 cheeseburgers, fries and a Coke?"

"Right. 2 Cheeseburgers, fries, a coke, and 2 vanilla cones."

"Okay, so 2 Cheeseburgers, fries, a coke, and 2 vanilla cones."

"Yeah, make that 4 cheesburgers though."

And spend like half an hour.

----

I would outbid everyone on ebay for specific items that I don't even want. Just so that I would have a monopoly!

----

I would buy the ugliest crappiest car I could find, and put a racecar engine in it, a manual transmission, basically "pimp" it out. Then drive around making people go "huh?"

----

I'd build a miniature house like in that geico commercial, and live in it.

----

I could go on for a long time, but basically I'd spend money trying to make people go "huh?"

... oh and buy an island to live on.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 24, 2004)

If you could visit one country what would it be?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 5.  If you could visit anywhere in the world for one week, free, where would you go?



Just one week?  I really don't know. If I'd go anywhere it'd be longer than a week. Where would I go? France maybe, New Zealand, /shrug.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 6.  How many countries have you visited?



Two, united states and canada.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 7.  What is your favorite meal?



Beer.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 8.  Where would you like to retire?



Technically I'm already retired... but I'd be a traveler if I retired. That or an island.


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 24, 2004)

why are we here?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 9.  What is your current job?



Well, you could say photography. Or maybe webdesign, other than that don't have one.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 10.  What would you like your job to be if not your current?



I'd open a business of some sort. Either selling computer parts, having a LAN center, a gallery. Something along those lines.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 11.  How fast is the fastest you've ever gone in a automobile?



Probably 110 while driving, in a 1978 Dodge Diplomat. That thing was a tank. (aka green hornet) In an unrelated driving accident, this lady did a U-turn in front of me and I broadsided her. Totalled her car. The hornet had mere dents.

It was a tank.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

hobbes28 said:
			
		

> 12.  What's your favorite sport?



Don't really have one. I enjoy soccer. Beer. Hacky-sack. I used to skateboard and snowboard but haven't lately. I'm afraid of breaking a bone or something. (btw I've never done that yet.)


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> have you ever been to washington dc?



Nope, not sure why I would either. Definately not my type of city.  :?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Karalee said:
			
		

> If you could visit one country what would it be?



Well I'm not the 'visiting' type. If I moved to one country? It'd be New Zealand most likely. Or Cuba.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> why are we here?



- We like photography.

- I'm a religious type, so I'd say we're here because we were created by God. For what reason? Well I imagine it's sort of like why we buy pets or have kids, they are entertaining to watch, they keep us company, they make our lives "complete". If you were an all-powerful entity that was alone in the universe, wouldn't you want to create yourself up some friends?


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

THE BIG ONE-OH-OH-OH!


----------



## JonMikal (Dec 24, 2004)

jadin said:
			
		

> JonMikal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good answer and congrats on your achievement!  Merry Christmas jadin.


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

:goodvibe:

Thanks Jon! Hope all is well with you and yours!


----------



## Karalee (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh come on I gotta ask, why NZ


----------



## jadin (Dec 24, 2004)

Well, incase you didn't notice it's one of the most photogenic places on the planet. That and I hear gnomes and hobbits run free...

Better question : why NOT nz?


----------



## ferny (Dec 25, 2004)

Is it spelt Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis or Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanokoniosis?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 25, 2004)

ferny said:
			
		

> Is it spelt Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis or Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanokoniosis?



Either is good for me. How was it for you Jadin?
And what fertiliser would you recommend for my..... forget it. I just found a big load of it!
Happy Christmas   :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:


----------

